# Time for a Mk3 Section?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite a few topics about the Mk3 now with the interior stuff being shown off by Audi across both the Mk1 and Mk2 sections.

Might be time for a new Mk3 section to put them all in...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolutely. 100%.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Mik 2 section was set up prior to the car coming out and that helped to keep things tidy before mass take up. I'll look into it


----------

